# ECS A990FXM-A V1.1



## m0nt3 (Mar 25, 2014)

79.99 at newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135345

Have somewhat been contemplating this motherboard with an FX8320. Anyone have any experience/thoughts on this board?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 25, 2014)

Amazon its cheaper, the board shows with a $12 coupon on the 79.99 price.  So with tax and free Prime shipping it comes to $73.43.  But I ordered its cousin 970M-A from egg which is $15 AR.  Waiting for it to show up and will post my experience with it.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 25, 2014)

I checked their website, and there hasn't been a BIOS update since 2012 which is one of the reason I am a bit uneasy. I read some bad overclocking review on the early revision, the Black series one. The last ECS boards I dealt with were the K7S5A which was a nice board and the 580X crossfire board which run without problems for many years as well.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 25, 2014)

Amazon is good at returns.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think I'll take the plunge. You get an extra $30 for signing up for the amazon card, so the total will be $42 I can stomach that, even if it is bad, I can use it to replace my wife's MSI 880GMA-E45 board.

Edit: Ordered $42 with free 2 day shipping. I will post up a small review this coming weekend. See how it overclocks my 1055t with 1866 crucial ballistix RAM.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 25, 2014)

Good Luck!  If not OC, it should atleast be stable at stock.

Amazon shows you get $50 credit if you sign up for their credit card.  Dang, then apply the $12 coupon, this would have been a better board.  Oh well I will see how that 970 works.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll put it through the paces. especially considering the 1055t require base clock overclocking. hehe. excited.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 26, 2014)

Got the ECS 970M-A board today, newegg super saver shipping is fast too.  I will try to install tonight and post some pics.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 26, 2014)

Are you using the ECS board to replace your Gigabyte or to use it for a different build? Is 4.2 All you can get out of your 8320?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 26, 2014)

This is just bored test and keep it as spare 

If this works good I might build a machine and give it to my brother.

4.2 on my 8320 is plenty and more than that, board and cpu acts weird.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 27, 2014)

So for those interested, any particular benchmark recommendations? Going to run some tonight on my current board at overclocked and stock values then again tommorow with the new board again at stock and hopefully same overclock on new board.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 27, 2014)

Got my new board, build complete, so far good.  Very fast and very stable board.  Gigabyte FXA-UD3 was throwing errors with OCZ 1600 memory even at stock clocks, this board runs it perfectly.

Testing with PII X3 720 BE until I get a FX.

Will create a build log soon.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 27, 2014)

like somebody mentioned on egg, the board doesn't allow for cpu multiplier change for a Black Edition PII 720.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Is this a spare system? How about base overclocking? My board is out for delivery.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 27, 2014)

base clocking works.  Multiplier clocking works only with AOD, but will not retain settings when waking up from S3 state.

On the motherboard overview page on ECS website it says something about Soundblaster cinema, but this board has a Realtek chip!  Yes this is spare system, but because of Soundblaster I was thinking of replacing my HTPC with this board.

The VRM runs cold atleast with the 720BE, its at 53-54C under load (IBT stress testing), NB sink was around 56C but with a 40mm fan on it, it stays cool around 40C.

The both PCI-E slots (long ones) seems to be wired as 16X, need to put in 2 cards to see if it will work at 16X+16X or internally it reduces to 8X+8X.

There is no NB clocking option, no undervolting option (which I knew before).  But the thing pissed me off is multiplier changing is not working.  Don't know how one person got it working?

hmm keep it or return it?


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Phenom's like the higher NB speed, so how far can you get on base OC? Maybe inquire about a BIOS update (which is the downfall of ECS, they don't really do BIOS updates from what I can tell)?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 27, 2014)

With the old ECS 780G black edition board the CPU can go up to 220 HTT without changing anything else, so NB clock was at 2200, was like that for years and the CPU was only running at 1.3v.

With the new board it couldn't log on to windows, BSOD, even at 210 HTT.  I had to up the volts to 1.4 on CPU and .2v on the north bridge to get it to boot into windows.  No option to change NB multiplier too.  This thing is garbage!!  Any cheap board will handle mild OC and I am not even using a FX.  Imagine if I use a FX this board might roll and cry 

I am going to return it (oh wait I might have to pay for return shipping lol)


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Have you tried a BIOS update?

http://www.ecs.com.cn/ECSWebSite/Pr...oryID=1&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=115&LanID=0


----------



## suraswami (Mar 27, 2014)

yes, its at latest bios and I even went back one version (old version was even worse, didn't have that option at all!)

m0nt3 - when are you getting your board?  Can you post your experience.  I have created RMA, this thing is going back!


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 27, 2014)

My board is in. I am at work currently so i will be updating tonight on how it goes.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 27, 2014)

Good luck, hopefully the FX board doesn't have the retarted bios!!

Never seen a board run this cool tho, too bad it didn't work out for me.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm hoping it works out fine if not, it should be fine at stock. ECS has some nice layouts and and good designs I think, but they do need to work on their BIOS/EFI a bit. This board will be my first one with UEFI interface.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Quick report in, I have it setup and running (making this post from new motherboard). Crazy enough, my RAID 0 setup was maintained through motherboard switch which my OS install is on and is functioning it reinstalled sound drivers and that was about it. It has full control over HT multi, CPU-NB multi, and CPU multi. current running at 250 base clock for 3.5 on CPU and NB/HTT at 2.5. One thing I have noticed, voltages are not getting reported corectly, but that maybe because its running the same OS install as my gigabyte board, not sure, will probably do a fresh install later. 

http://valid.canardpc.com/k97hbh


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice.  What about voltages?

Just to verify if the multi is working, can u disable CnQ and lower the multi to see if CPUZ shows that?

I should have gone with this when Amazon had it in stock!!

You are OCing using the bios right?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2014)

and oh if you want a 7950 (just incase), check my FS, have a brand new one.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 28, 2014)

I always OC via BIOS. never via windows. Back when I started OCing you had jumpers and DIP switches  Will check the lower multi.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 28, 2014)

Very odd. so if I reset CMOS, I have the multiplyer options. When it reboots on the UEFI settings I make are lost and I have lost the option to change the multi. Its just goes missing. I cant save anything after changing all settings work fine after it reboots and the option is missing. Odd. Hmm, further investigations are needed


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2014)

see I told you something wierd with this.

I flashed the board with the latest bios again, but with the .CAP file.  Then put the cmos clear jumper to clear, removed the battery, left for a minute, put back the jumper in normal position and put the cmos battery.  Still CPU Multi doesn't work but NB Frequency/Voltage works properly, will allow me to change the NB frequency.

So with base clock OC I am at 240 HTT with NB and HT at 2160.

I am guessing the multi change will work only on FX CPUs?


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't know would be interested to see. my CPU isnt a black edition but I should have downward adjustable multi. I just find it odd that I completely loose the option to change CPU multi altogether.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2014)

Occasional crashing at 240, but did 20 runs of IBT testing with stock volts and only increasing NB volt by .01.   Board is stable with video card mining too(ofcourse video card does all the work).

hmm may be have to cancel my RMA?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2014)

Not stable at 240, reduced to 230 but CPUZ shows as 232 HTT.  Had to increase CPU and NB volts one notch up.  Need to test again.

How is your board doing?


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 28, 2014)

A big limitation of these boards, assuming ours have similiar bios options is the lack of CPU-NB voltage option.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2014)

Now it crashes with stock clocks too, suspecting its the dumb OCZ memory.  New memory coming in, freaking UPS takes for ever to deliver.

UPS just delivered the ram, pulled the old one and stick in the Corsair XMS, running stress testing now, hopefully it should be ok.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 29, 2014)

Ran IBT stress test 20 times @ 230 and seems to be stable.  Will run more tests now.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 29, 2014)

Well I did a fresh install of Winders hopefully this works out nicely, even though I'll have to do it again when I get an FX 8320. Also must note, I emailed ECS tech support and received a response in a bit under 24 hours. I asked about the missing CPU multi option and was told that the BIOS team was off on weekends and should receive some further info early next week. Of course I'll report back with my findings. Gigabyte would take 3 days to return a response to me. Good CS so far!


----------



## suraswami (Mar 29, 2014)

clocked to 240 HTT and very stable with the 720 BE.  Just got a FX 4130 from MC.  Going to put it in and see how the board does.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 29, 2014)

YAY! Clock Multiplier Works!!!!

But only with a FX processor.  Put in the FX 4130 and changed the multi to 20 and it booted right away at 4 Ghz.  So Dumb ECS coded expecting only a FX processor will be used on the board!!


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 29, 2014)

Good to know!  I have an FX-6300 paired with a Biostar TA970 that I might move over to the ECS.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 29, 2014)

This board is awesome, thanks for posting the great deal.

I am at 4.4 without touching any voltages.

I am at 4.6 now.


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 29, 2014)

That's amazing!  Definitely have to swap those two CPUs out and see what it can do with my FX.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 29, 2014)

Yeah the VRM runs cool too under stress test.

I wish I had a spare 8 core to torture test it!


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 29, 2014)

Excellent, makes me feel safer about getting an FX 8320 now. I was worried I might still have multi issues. Probably will still wait for my response from ECS.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 29, 2014)

I see yours has the same problem of reporting incorrect voltages as mine does. HWMonitor is showing 6V on your +12 and 2 on your +5 and CPU-z show your NB voltage as CPU voltage, mine is the same way.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 29, 2014)

HWiNFO64 reports proper CPU volts and temps.  Try that program.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 29, 2014)

What is your CPU multiplier cieling?

Edit: HWINFO64 does not report correct voltage, only correct default voltage, however the UEFI BIOS show a high voltage of 1.428 instead of 1.375


----------



## suraswami (Mar 29, 2014)

34


----------



## suraswami (Mar 29, 2014)

yay 4950 Mhz!! dang that 50 Mhz to 5 Ghz is not happenning. Already at 1.57v, should I give more?

follow @ FX OC club.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice OC for a $15 dollar board


----------



## suraswami (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes *5 GHZ* finally!! With a cheap $15 ECS A970M-A motherboard


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 30, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Yes *5 GHZ* finally!! With a cheap $15 ECS A970M-A motherboard


Ho-lee Cow! That's amazing.  Has that chip performed that well in other PCs?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 30, 2014)

Brand new, first time trying and that too on an ECS!!

Posted CPUZ validation in the FX OC thread.


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 30, 2014)

Is that one of the $39.99 FX-4130 from Microcenter?  Wish we had one in NorCal.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 30, 2014)

Jeffredo said:


> Is that one of the $39.99 FX-4130 from Microcenter?  Wish we had one in NorCal.


 
yeap.

If the rebate comes thru, for about $60 + other extra parts I got a very zippy computer.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 30, 2014)

what cooling solution are you using? Is that prime stable? What are temps like at load? Thanks.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 30, 2014)

At 5 Ghz I have to put thru 1.72v volts and was only stable for general browsing and CPUZ validation.

4.7 Ghz with 1.47v is IBT (40 runs) and OCCT stable for 1+ hrs.  Just air cooling, using Xigmatek S1283 + Raidmax Sigma 120 mm fan.  47-48C max temps.

For regular use I have kept it at 242 HTT x 19 multi (4.6 Ghz) with NB @ 2.4 Ghz.

If its 8 core it might not have got this far.


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 30, 2014)

Well set the A970M-A FSB to 215 and got my Phenom II X4 980 stable @ 4.0Ghz @1.45v.  Averaged 53C on Prime95 for a half hour (which is stable enough for me).  Such a crappy chip!  I'd get an FX-4130, but it would probably take 4.3-4.4Ghz to equal the Phenom II @ 4.0Ghz, so why bother?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah PII @ 4 Ghz is plenty fast.  If you want to upgrade best would be to a FX 8xxx.  BTW which cooler are you using for the 980?


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a Deepcool Ice Wind I caught on sale at Newegg.  Got it mainly because it has an built in AMD clip.  I was lazy and didn't want to bolt it to the motherboard.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835999034


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 31, 2014)

suraswami said:


> YAY! Clock Multiplier Works!!!!
> 
> But only with a FX processor.  Put in the FX 4130 and changed the multi to 20 and it booted right away at 4 Ghz.  So Dumb ECS coded expecting only a FX processor will be used on the board!!
> 
> View attachment 55816


Just noticed, is your stock voltage really that low?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeffredo said:


> Just noticed, is your stock voltage really that low?


 
Every monitoring software is so confused by the existence of ECS.  Only their own software report the volts properly.  Stock volt is unnecessarily high @ 1.47v, noway to undervolt with this board.

HWinfo report all the volts it can read and the CPU volt (not the core volts) matches with ECS software.


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 31, 2014)

Mine does the same thing with CPU-ID report the NB voltage as CPU voltage. Same voltage problem here on the 990FX, default voltage is way to high and cannot downward adjust it and the next voltage step up is also very high at 1.5V. I think all the ECS owners should message their tech support for better BIOS support, its the achilles heel of these boards.


----------



## Jeffredo (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, if its any consolation my X4 980 BE was 1.44v in an ASUS M4A79T Deluxe, a Biostar TA970 and now 1.45v in the ECS A970-M Deluxe.  At least on those previous two boards I could adjust it down a bit.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2014)

Don't care what voltage the chip is, with the big ass cooler it runs cool tho.  This board is awesome, don't know why people are talking bad about this board!  Bios needs bit tinkering but other than that a cool running board.

Playing COD 2 ha ha at 200+ FPS lol.  Yeah got bored and wanted to try out some old school shooting!


----------



## m0nt3 (Mar 31, 2014)

weren't you about to RMA the board? LOL just saying.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> weren't you about to RMA the board? LOL just saying.



yeah, then found out it was the failing Ram that was causing all issues.  Good I didn't send it back.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 1, 2014)

Must have missed that part. Failing RAM was causing your CPU multi issue with the Phenom II? FX 8320 willl be here tommorow!


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 2, 2014)

I think I am going to need better cooling. Well that if it even matters. I cant even get 4.0Ghz to boot. Kinda sad right now. More tinkering.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 2, 2014)

Are you using stock cooling?

Can you post some pics?

Actually post in the FX OC club, there are lot of Gurus who can help you.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh I don't need help. It doesn't even post. I am sure it is down to BIOS issue of the board. I may try a BIOS reflash. No I am not using stock cooling. You said it earlier, if all else fails, it should at least be stable at stock. I did get 3.9 booting in .5 increments, tried at 4.0 no post just hear fans spinning up and down. BIOS reset itself due to failed OC trie 3.9 again an no POST. Oh and I have to disconnect all my HDD's for windows to boot, which didn't happen with my Phenom II.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 2, 2014)

Remove the cmos battery and leave it for a minute or so, then put it back.  make sure you unplug the power cord.  Other thing I noticed is Ram settings.  Sometimes it doesn't set it to specs.  Try to set the numbers manually and adjust the volts too.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 2, 2014)

Its just a half-assed developed BIOS. That's all there is to it and there wont be a new BIOS update, of that I am for sure. Oh well, i'll grab a Gigabyte board a little later down the road.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 2, 2014)

Don't give up yet, try HTT clocking.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 2, 2014)

I shouldn't have to that's the point. It should already have had a functional BIOS by now. Instead it hasn't been updated in two years.

Edit: At least overclocking in AMD Overdrive works. 4,5 makes a nice difference over stock.


----------



## Jeffredo (Apr 2, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> I shouldn't have to that's the point. It should already have had a functional BIOS by now. Instead it hasn't been updated in two years.
> 
> Edit: At least overclocking in AMD Overdrive works. 4,5 makes a nice difference over stock.



Yeah, I had no issue with my PII using Overdrive.  I could get the same OC with it as I could with the BIOS in my old ASUS 790 board (fully functioning multiplier, downclock voltage, etc...).  Just set it to start with Windows - don't see any great advantage using the BIOS.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 2, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> I shouldn't have to that's the point. It should already have had a functional BIOS by now. Instead it hasn't been updated in two years.
> 
> Edit: At least overclocking in AMD Overdrive works. 4,5 makes a nice difference over stock.


 
ECS eOC software works too and it also have the option to set the speed when waking up (delay OC), so the system will stabilize and then OC is applied.  I tried that and it works too.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 2, 2014)

Well the advantage for BIOS OC, is it is constant between different operating systems. Also, less software needed when booting your computer.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 2, 2014)

Don't think I want to OC on this motherboard, just watched VRM climb to 85C on default CPU settings.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 2, 2014)

Try to stick a fan on it.  Yeah the FX 8 they put too much strain on the VRM.


----------



## Jeffredo (Apr 2, 2014)

What does temperature 2 and 3 correspond to on the A970M-A in HWiNFO64?  Temperature 1 parallels the CPU temperature so that's easy enough.  Temperature 2 runs around 28-30C and Temperature 3 is 46-48C.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 2, 2014)

temp 2 is board and temp 3 is VRM.


----------



## Jeffredo (Apr 2, 2014)

I've been reading these all wrong then.  Guess my VRM is fine if its almost always hovering around 46C.  I guess we don't have a NB sensor then.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 2, 2014)

I am not sure, when I use my Scythe Kama Thermo to get the temps from VRM area it seems to match temp 3, may be its NB too, but I stick a fan on the sink and its around 35C.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, it seems persistance has paid off. currently prime95 at 4.46Ghz 235*19. Ordered some new fans to help cool the VRM area, have my stand fan blowing on it now to keep em cool. well, lets see what this thing has.

Edit: Super excited now. Overclocking this way is much more beneficial than I thought. I no longer have the CPU bottlenecks in battlefield where I would get down into the 30's regardless of settings. I can now play in DX as well as in mantle, although Ithink  mantle still hasa  slight advantage. Hopefull Prime95 makes it through the  night and I'll be happy with 4.46. So, still an odd BIOS, but CPU and motherboard all under  $200 isn't bad at all.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 3, 2014)

Yay!  See I told you, Bios is finicky but with bit patience these boards are awesome for the price.

Just noticed, you got a R9 290, how is it?  whats the total system watts usage?


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Was a nice jump from my 6950. Although my 6950 was even being held back by the Phenom II X6. I can run much higher AA settings. I might put the 6950 back in and see how it handles BF4 now. I played all through BF3 having slight stutter due to prolonged dips into the 30's - 40's. Mantle resolved that issue in BF4 minimum FPS was much more stable like never below 60 at preset ultra except in rare circumstances it would drop into the high 50's and only for a second. Luckily I purchased my R9 290 (ASUS reference) before the big price hike. 405 after shipping. Glad I sprung on it early.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Update: 
I have a support ticket open with ECS in regards to missing multiplier option for Phenom II processors. They are keeping me up to date through the process which is really nice. The representative confirmed with me that the BIOS team was able to reproduce the issue and are working on a fix. Hopefully we can get a BIOS update. This is the first motherboard manufacturer has kept me up to date on the status. Seems like they have some excellent customer support.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 3, 2014)

This is awesome.  They are really trying to come back to prime light.

Ok I will also open a support ticket for my motherboard.

Now I am tempted to move my FX 8320 from the Gigabyte 970 to this ECS 970 and see how it can clock.  The Gigabyte absolutely hates HTT and NB clocking.

Hey one more thing I noticed on the ECS, if you use multiplier to clock, it internally disables CnQ, so in windows the CPU runs at full speed even at idle (sucking more power).  But if OCing thru HTT, CnQ works, the CPU steps down to the lowest multi at idle.  Is it the same behavior on your board too?

You said the VRM goes upto 80C under load, is it the big heat sink or the smaller one (both right next to the CPU area).

Can you post some CPUZ screen shots too?


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 3, 2014)

That was VRM temps, but there arent enough fan headers on the motherboard to power my two radiator fans and pump, so I only have two intake fans which arent getting air the the VRM heatsink. I dont have any 4pin molex adapters for extra fans so I have ordered two cougar fans to use on my radiator that also come with adapters, so hopefully that will take care of it. 

CPU-Z here http://valid.x86.fr/ntzj43


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Currently it is running prime95 so far so good. It is kind of odd as well, I have to make small .5 multiplier changes and reboot or the system wont post, very odd. I'll tell CS about it as well.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 3, 2014)

> Seems like they have some *e*xcellent *c*ustomer *s*upport.


ECS - *e*xcellent *c*ustomer *s*upport. xD


----------



## Jeffredo (Apr 4, 2014)

I'll open a support ticket as well for my Phenom II multiplier issue.  I would think the more complaints they get the more likely they will be to issue an updated BIOS.  I think I'll mention the inability to downclock the voltage as well.  That should be an easy think to implement (since every other motherboard I've ever owned had it).


----------



## suraswami (Apr 4, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> That was VRM temps, but there arent enough fan headers on the motherboard to power my two radiator fans and pump, so I only have two intake fans which arent getting air the the VRM heatsink. I dont have any 4pin molex adapters for extra fans so I have ordered two cougar fans to use on my radiator that also come with adapters, so hopefully that will take care of it.
> 
> CPU-Z here http://valid.x86.fr/ntzj43
> 
> View attachment 55934



yeah those Cougar fans are awesome, I installed one for push along with the SilenX fan for pull on my SilenX tower cooler.

So 53C full load under water with Prime95?  What is CPU volts (use eOC from ECS to report the CPU volts or use Hwinfo64)


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 4, 2014)

CPU voltage was around 1.45 according to the BIOS. Doesn't matter anyway, because I am certain my board just died. While priming the system powered down. For 5 min it wouldn't do anything. I cleared CMOS, removed battery, and let it sit a few minutes and now it powers on, but no POST. I am thinking the VRM failed, hoping it didn't kill my CPU, don't have another motherboard on hand to test with.

The fans I ordered http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553002


----------



## suraswami (Apr 4, 2014)

oh man that's sad.  Did you smell anything burning?


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 4, 2014)

No didn't smell any burning. So I'm probably looking at one of the Asus 990FX boards.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 4, 2014)

returning to Amazon?

Oh well you tried and too bad ECS gave up the ghost!!


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yea, it is a shame. Would have been nice if it had worked out. It powered down on me last night while playing battlefield, but I thought it was related to voltage at the OC. But it powered on and booted after clearing CMOS, not this unfortunately. Guess Im stuck with the wifes computer through the weekend and until a new board arrives, time to go shopping i guess.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 4, 2014)

may be 4.4 you go into the 220w range and board not capable of handling extended load at that watts.

Anyway good luck.  New Gigabyte 990FX UD3 also looks good.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 4, 2014)

that is my guess as to what happened. I really like gigabyte boards, but I had some bad things about their 990FX boards. Actually am liking this board.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131851


----------



## suraswami (Apr 4, 2014)

yeah, that should be a decent mid range board.  I did try out the Gigabyte FX UD3, very solid build.  But I have to return it since it was not stable, but I was using that OCZ which was dying, I didn't realize it was the memory.  After that I bought this ECS.


----------



## Jeffredo (Apr 4, 2014)

I dunno - if I had an eight core and was serious about pushing it as much as possible I'd probably go with a Sabertooth (just to be on the safe side).


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 4, 2014)

yea I had changed my mind I am for certain about going sabertooth. I read there was one revision with problems can't remember about what it was thouhh


----------



## Norton (Apr 4, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> yea I had changed my mind I am for certain about going sabertooth. I read there was one revision with problems can't remember about what it was thouhh



The bad one was the Sabertooth 990FX/*GEN3* R2.0 (990FX R2.0 is fine) - iirc Asus pulled them from the market due to numerous problems...


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 4, 2014)

Awesome then. Good to hear. I'll be placing my order soon. Would like to test my CPU in a good motherboard first. Should be able to do that this weekend.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 4, 2014)

I had the sabertooth Gen3 and only it was good on looks other than that it was garbage, I returned it.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 4, 2014)

Did the ECS wake up from dead?

This is what I have and its nice and quiet.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3828305&CatId=802


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 5, 2014)

No, it is on its way back to amazon. I think that is the same fan I ordered only orange instead of black. I might try a local parts store and see what motherboards they have and at what prices.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Seem the ECS board took out the CPU as well. Tried the 8320 int friends 1st revision sabertooth and no post. Fortunately amazon is amazing with returns and is doing a advanced replacement and should be in the same time as my sabertooth board on Wednesday.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 8, 2014)

something serious must have happened then.

Yeah Amazon and Newegg customer service is excellent.

After this I don't want to experiment my ECS board with my 8320.  I am pretty happy with the 4130.  I might just move this setup to my HTPC.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 8, 2014)

There did appear to be some dark spots on the back side of the PCB under the VRM area. So I am sure that blew and took out the CPU with it. Would have been fine at stock I reckon. Oh well, Sabertooth will be here wednesday.


----------



## Jeffredo (Apr 8, 2014)

Wow, that was serious.  I've had some hardware failures (power supply, motherboard, GPU - even water damage), but never anything that killed a CPU.  Think I'll just keep the Phenom II in the 970 board at 4.0 Ghz at stock voltage.  Shouldn't get in trouble with that.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have finally received an answer about the multiplier issue on the A990FXM-A. They emailed me a link to a new BIOS. Very good CS I would say indeed. If anyone needs the link I will PM it.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 10, 2014)

My gift for posting a review on ECS facebook page. Not bad, lol.


----------



## suraswami (Apr 10, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> View attachment 56009
> 
> My gift for posting a review on ECS facebook page. Not bad, lol.



you posted your busted board pic too in the review?


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 10, 2014)

No, It was a review I did before the board went boom


----------



## suraswami (Apr 10, 2014)

may be you should update the review as 'Kaboom', they will probably send you a free new board lol


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 10, 2014)

Well, not a FX 8 core, but I certainly will use some ECS boards for budget builds for family.  I was completely chocked when they updated the BIOS just for my support ticket and kept me informed through the whole procedure, shame I dont have the board to use with my Phenom II X6 was a pretty good match up there.


----------



## Jeffredo (Jun 5, 2014)

Finally put my FX-6300 in the A970M-A Deluxe.  While the multiplier works with the FX, it won't let me raise the clock any higher than 4.0 Ghz.  I tried all the little esoteric choices (they sure have a lot of strange settings I can't find an explanation for - "Slam Time"?), but it simply won't boot above a x20 multiplier.  I downloaded AMD Overdrive and let it run an autotune.  Hit 4.6 Ghz with 1.3875 voltage.  It wasn't stable in Prime95 at that, but it was at 4.5 Ghz.  I ended up dropping it down to 4.4 Ghz since the weather is so hot right now just to be safe.  Really ticks me off that the board can OC decently enough if I do it from within Windows, but not the BIOS itself.


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 5, 2014)

Email their tech support. I had an issue with the Phenom II X6 where you couldn't change the multiplier. In two weeks the BIOS team had fixed the BIOS issue and gave me a download link. Their support was very good.


----------



## Jeffredo (Jun 5, 2014)

I submitted a ticket telling them about the problems with the CPU multiplier on both the Phenom II X4 980 BE and the FX-6300, plus the inability to change voltage on either one (won't boot).  Guess I'll wait and see!  In the meantime the FX-6300 is perfectly stable and running fairly cool at 4.4 Ghz... with is a decent enough overclock (even if its done by software).


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 5, 2014)

post back with results from the support ticket.


----------



## Jeffredo (Jun 6, 2014)

I can see right now that they aren't going to be of any help.  They said they tried a Phenom II X4 and it would allow them to change the multiplier and voltage (in other words the problem couldn't be replicated).  They made no mention of the FX-6300 not going above x20 or being able to change the voltage (even thought I included that problem in the ticket).  Think I'll just start shopping for a better board for the  FX-6300 (like a ASUS or Gigabyte 990FX series).  I'll use this board for a cheap computer for one of my nieces or nephews.  Its perfectly fine at stock speeds and default settings.

Edit: I got it to 4.4 Ghz by combining the x20 multiplier with a FSB of 220.  Seems stable so far (did Prime95 for about an hour and have played Skyrim quite a bit - so far so good).  I doubt I could get much more than another 200-300 Mhz out of a better board and that would be insignificant as far as performance in apps and gaming goes.  Think I'll just sit tight for now.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 10, 2014)

Jeffredo said:


> I can see right now that they aren't going to be of any help.  They said they tried a Phenom II X4 and it would allow them to change the multiplier and voltage (in other words the problem couldn't be replicated).  They made no mention of the FX-6300 not going above x20 or being able to change the voltage (even thought I included that problem in the ticket).  Think I'll just start shopping for a better board for the  FX-6300 (like a ASUS or Gigabyte 990FX series).  I'll use this board for a cheap computer for one of my nieces or nephews.  Its perfectly fine at stock speeds and default settings.
> 
> Edit: I got it to 4.4 Ghz by combining the x20 multiplier with a FSB of 220.  Seems stable so far (did Prime95 for about an hour and have played Skyrim quite a bit - so far so good).  I doubt I could get much more than another 200-300 Mhz out of a better board and that would be insignificant as far as performance in apps and gaming goes.  Think I'll just sit tight for now.



hmm, how is it the board allows more than 20 multi on my 4130 and not on 6300?

May be clear the bios, reset the battery and try again.

Atleast HTT clocking works for you, it will give you better memory clock too.


----------



## Jeffredo (Jun 10, 2014)

It allows it - it just wont' boot afterward.   Yeah, I've been getting 4.0 Ghz from the x20 multiplier and another 400 Mhz from the FSB overclocking.  Its stable at 4.4 Ghz and running cool.  I pretty sure my chip could do 4.6-4.8 Ghz on a better board, but its probably a matter of diminishing returns if I go over where I'm at (not going to net that much more performance from the extra power used and heat generated).   I'll pop it open tomorrow and reset the CMOS jumper - see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Jeffredo (Jun 11, 2014)

"I'll pop it open tomorrow and reset the CMOS jumper - see if it makes a difference."

No go.  Is there any setting to lock in the stock voltage (so upping the multliplier doesn't push it up as well)?  Maybe that's why its stuck at x20 tops.


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 11, 2014)

Can you set the voltage manually, or does it still change? If your voltage is changing automatically when set manually, then tell that to tech support.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 11, 2014)

For me the voltage was set constant @ 1.46 or something, I have to connect that machine to check out.  I will try to do this weekend.


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 11, 2014)

that would certainly be an issue worth reporting. If the same happens to both of you, then surely it can be reproduced in their lab.


----------



## Jeffredo (Jun 11, 2014)

It only allows for a + .05v to .500v offset.  I don't see any way to lock the stock voltage in (1.2875v).  When I increase the multiplier to x20 it goes up to 1.388, so I'm sure at anything greater it jumps more (and that may be why it won't let me boot at x20.5 on up).  I'll go back to my ticket to try to rattle his cage about that issue.  All he did was say the Phenom II he tested worked and to tell me I didn't put the correct number down as the serial number.


----------



## m0nt3 (Jun 11, 2014)

I would take a picture of the serial number and submit it then. I would probably be demanding an updated BIOS but thats just me, which reminds me I need to contact ASUS support about my R9 290.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 14, 2014)

using a ECS board is like asking for dead hardware its 80.00 bucks for a reason people know they are crap and won't buy them
I bought one had to RMA it 3 times first was DOA the the second had some odd issue where it would not post on warm boot number 3 was also doa at that point I just got a refund


----------



## suraswami (Jun 16, 2014)

I just pulled out and connected my test machine. CPU voltage stays at a constant 1.46v irrespective of default multiplier or increased multiplier.  Max available multi is 34.  I increased from 200 x 19 to 200 x 23.  No voltage change unless I increase volt manually.

Not sure if the behavior is specific to your board alone.


----------



## Jeffredo (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, I was assuming the voltage was increasing with the multiplier (it usually does unless you lock it in - at least on my ASUS motherboards).  Since it would boot I couldn't really see if it did or not.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 28, 2014)

Jeffredo said:


> Well, I was assuming the voltage was increasing with the multiplier (it usually does unless you lock it in - at least on my ASUS motherboards).  Since it would boot I couldn't really see if it did or not.



I just put in the 8320 in the ECS mobo, guess what you are right.  The moment I increase the multiplier it automatically bumps the volt by .5v.  For some reason the CPU default volt was at 1.4v instead of 1.35v.  And it didn't boot over 20x multi.  But HTT clocking works fine.  I was able to clock the cpu to 4 Ghz but not stable.  Max without voltage change was 3.8 with Turbo off.

At 3.5 Ghz I ran few IBT cycles (2 x 10 runs), VRM seems to run cool, max I measured was around 65C and CPU was around 53C with Xigmatek S1283.  Not bad for a cheap board.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 29, 2014)

Did you get your Asus board?


----------



## Jeffredo (Jun 29, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Did you get your Asus board?


Yes, I did, but haven't had the time to piece it together.  Been working on PCs for a couple family members.  Hopefully next week I'll have time.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 29, 2014)

make sure you test the mobo before your return time, just incase.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 11, 2014)

Just to update I got a new setup, Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 ver 4.0 with FX 8350.  I am at 4.2 with stock volts 1.325 and with vdroop it goes to 1.28 under load.  This mobo bios is also bit whacky!  This one doesn't like HTT clocking and memory clocking either.  Change the multi one step and I think I will leave this thing alone.  If I change the default voltage, in windows when CnQ kicks in and CPU lowers the clock when idle, the idle voltage doesn't step down, its stays at the same.  But there is one setting (forgot what it is), which you can use to compensate, if I set it to a negative value (which lowers the volts from default), then idle volts works fine.

I just don't understand, is writing Bios for a FX chip that hard?

One thing I like about this new board is it feels much zippier than my old Giga 970 and the ECS 970.  The Realtek audio chip is amazing especially when hearing music or watching movies on my Bose speakers.

BTW did you get a chance to play with your Asus board?


----------



## Jeffredo (Jul 12, 2014)

Yep, got it installed yesterday (at last!).  Its sitting at 4.5 Ghz right now with 1.3875v with LLC on 50%.  Pretty decent result with air cooling.  Probably could go higher with water, but this is fine.   Just changed the multiplier to 22.5 (something the ECS couldn't/wouldn't do).  Pretty nice UEFI BIOS - much easier to use than the ECS (and responds much faster to the mouse).

Think I'm going to stick with ASUS boards from now on.  They just seem to be well made, perform well and have manuals and BIOS's written in clear English.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah Budget build, no fiddling, ECS will be fine, one of my servers running a ECS black board still going strong after 6 yrs.  So I guess we can't push that 'mule' beyond what it can do lol.


----------

